# South Bend  9" C



## jcullen (Dec 5, 2013)

Trying to verify the Morse Tapers on the head & tail stocks of my 9"C SB. Looked on line with no luck.........Thanks


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 5, 2013)

The South Bend 9" and 10k have MT2 headstock and tailstock tapers. The 10L does also, but requires a headstock adapter.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 5, 2013)

Clarifying myself, the 10L headstock is natively an MT5 but it was marketed as the more common MT2 since SB included the adapter with every machine.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 5, 2013)

My 1943 model C has #3 headstock and #2 tailstock tapers.


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 5, 2013)

pineyfolks said:


> My 1943 model C has #3 headstock and #2 tailstock tapers.



You are absolutely correct. The SB9 does have an mt3 headstock. Not sure where my head was at.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 5, 2013)

Most SB9's have a MT3 head stock, but it is not a true MT3 because it will stick out some and that is where a adapter to MT2 is used. A MT3 can be used but will not get a full grip, but a light grip could be used. The adapter is cheap and can be used to make the head stock and tail stock the same MT2 so you can use the tooling on either.
Paul


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying! I used your quote to explain this in another thread also.


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Please remove post!


----------



## neilking (Dec 11, 2013)

Where is this adapter found?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 11, 2013)

They come up on eBay quite often. Forum members are also a great asset for finding items like these. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 11, 2013)

I just seen the adapter for $15 on one of the tool sites, maybe tools for cheap. Also check other tool sites for machine tools. I will try to find it again and post.
Paul

Yes tools4cheap has it listed for $15, but it says out of stock.


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes Jeff at Tools4Cheap.net is awesome and has alot of SB stock as well as reproductions he has commissioned.
 Also Plazamachinery.com puts out a .pdf list monthly on their website with a huge inventory of used SB parts. Both are very reasonable too..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 12, 2013)

I use #3 taper drawbar collets to do short work pieces on my 9C and they don't stick out of the taper, and my #3 center that came with the lathe sticks out the correct distance, maybe some centers are different. I think there is an adapter for 3c collets. My 16" SB does use a headstock sleeve as well as some other larger SB lathes.


----------

